# 2015 das jahr für steamworks und mantle?  microsoft nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig?



## schadeschade (30. Dezember 2014)

*2015 das jahr für steamworks und mantle?  microsoft nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig?*

auf GFWL springt kein entwickler mehr auf. microsoft hat nämlich alle im regen stehen lassen.
die bude ist bei vielen unten durch. DX12 kommt viel zu spät (ende 2015) und wird vermutlich nur für einen kleinen teil zugänglich sein. windows 8.1 hat kaum marktanteile und bis windows 10 in die gänge kommt vergeht noch viel zeit.

2015 wäre somit die chance für steam und mantle.
warum?
viele entwickler haben spiele 2015 mit einer vollständigen steamworks integration angekündigt und mantle läuft auf win7,8.1,10. linux (steamos), OSX (apple) und wird auch vermehrt bei mobilen geräten zum einsatz kommen.

mit einem DX11 & mantle sowie steam release erreicht man quasi "ALLE" und hat noch dazu relativ "wenig" aufwand.
des weiteren steht steam os in den startlöchern. ob das was wird oder nicht kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen. mit mantle könnte man aber auch diese plattform bedienen.

für entwickler gab es quasi noch nie ein besseres angebot auf der pc plattform. 

DX11 & mantle @ win7, 8.1, 10, steam os (linux), OSX @  steam (100 mio accounts & 8 mio peak). 
steamworks integration.

was will man mehr?
wäre toll wenn nvidia und intel sich an mantle beteiligen. ich habe nämlich keine lust mehr auf so ein inkompetentes unternehmen wie "microsoft".


----------



## Cinnayum (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2015 das jahr für steamworks und mantle?  microsoft nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig?*

Drei Systeme berücksichtigen zu müssen, wenn es um gerade mal 10% des Absatzes (PC-Anteil gg. Konsolen) für einen Vollpreistitel geht, nennst du "wenig Aufwand"?
Das sehen jetzt schon die meisten Publisher anders. Bisher haben nur große Studios die Mittel neben DX auch Mantle umzusetzen.
Proprietäre Standards sind immer Mist, das gilt für Mantle wie für Physx oder GSync genauso.

Steamworks ist nichts mehr, als die Erstellung von Inhalten von 3. Parteien abseits des eigentlichen Entwicklers. An den Code, um Mantle oder sonstetwas umzusetzen, kommt der "Normalo" nicht heran.

Sollen sich andere an Mantle beteiligen? Nein, weil ich von diesem Produkt nicht viel halte. Es ist der laue Versuch, die eigenen Grafikkarten in einem besseren Licht erscheinen zu lassen, da sie in Verbindung mit den eigenen CPUs immer hinten anstehen.
Es wird genauso wie SteamOS und Linux (im Consumerbereich) eine Randerscheinung bleiben.

Windows 7 war großartig, und auch 10 wird wieder mindestens "ganz ok" werden.


----------



## schadeschade (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2015 das jahr für steamworks und mantle?  microsoft nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig?*



> Drei Systeme berücksichtigen zu müssen, wenn es um gerade mal 10% des Absatzes (PC-Anteil gg. Konsolen)



konsolen? es gibt keine ("die konsolen")
die PS3 hat null mit der PS4 zu tun und die X360 null mit der WiiU und die X1 null mit der PS4 etc.
jede konsole ist eine eigene plattform für sich.

nur weil es auf dem pc keine AAA flops/hypes in die charts schaffen heißt das noch lange nichts.
es gibt mehr als genug erfolgreiche spiele auf dem pc.

COD natürlich nicht - der dreck liegt bei steam irgendwo auf den plätzen 40+.
skyrim hingegen ist auf 7 mio steam accounts registriert und auch divinity original sin war sehr erfolgreich mit 500.000 verkäufen in der ersten woche (teil 2 wird bereits entwickelt).
league of legends ist plattformübergreifend übrigens das erfolgreichste spiel der letzten jahre in folge.
27 mio tägliche log-ins und 700 mio $ umsatz pro jahr > tendenz steigend. da ist selbst GTA fliegenschiss dagegen.


----------



## KrHome (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2015 das jahr für steamworks und mantle?  microsoft nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig?*



schadeschade schrieb:


> auf GFWL springt kein entwickler mehr auf. microsoft hat nämlich alle im regen stehen lassen.
> die bude ist bei vielen unten durch. DX12 kommt viel zu spät (ende 2015) und wird vermutlich nur für einen kleinen teil zugänglich sein. windows 8.1 hat kaum marktanteile und bis windows 10 in die gänge kommt vergeht noch viel zeit.
> 
> 2015 wäre somit die chance für steam und mantle.
> ...


Mantle wird sich aus einem einfachen Grund nicht weiter verbreiten: Es bietet in der aktuellen Marktsituation keine finanziellen Vorteile.

So denkt ein AAA-Publisher:
-DX11 reicht für Konsolenports aus. Der Overhead wird durch die starken PC-CPUs aufgefangen, d.h. keine technische Notwendigkeit für einen Konsolenport.
-Mantle ist nur ein Enthusiastenfeature, was dazu noch proprietär ist (Anmerkung: GPU-PhysX gab's bisher auch nur, weil Nvidia die Entwickler dafür bezahlt hat)
-Höhere Auflösung + bessere Texturen stellt die meisten PC Spieler zufrieden - warum also mehr investieren?
-Mantle deckt nur 40% des relevanten GPU Marktes ab - der Rest ist Nvidia.

Über Steamworks kann ich nichts sagen - ich nutze kein Steam.


----------

